# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Vé máy bay Hà Nội - Hồ Chí Minh của hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines

## vntcvietnam

Hiện nay phòng vé VNTC đang bán vé máy bay hành trình từ Hà Nội - Hồ Chí Minh của Hãng hàng không Việt Nam( Vietnam airlines) với tần xuất 10 chuyến bay trong 1ngày từ Hà Nội - Hồ Chí Minh.
Chuyến bay giữa thành phố Hà Nội và Hồ Chí Minh được khai thác bởi các hãng như Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific Airlines, Air Mekong với tần xuất nhiều chuyến trong tuần. Hiện tại hãng Vietnam Airlines có nhiều các chuyến bay hàng ngày đi lại giữa 2 điểm này, ngoài ra vào các dịp lễ, tết sẽ có các chuyến tăng cường nhằm phục vụ nhu cầu thăm thân giữa 2 thành phố lớn.

Đường bay Hà Nội - Hồ Chí Minh là đường bay nội địa của VietNam Airlines

Thông tin Chuyến bay Hà Nội - Hồ Chí Minh.

Vietnam Airlines/ VN 1169/ Airbus A321-100/200/ Không hút thuốc lá.

Đi
Hà Nội(HAN)     10 Chuyến trong ngày


Theo lịch trình     06:00, 06:30, 08:30, 10:00, 11:30; 13:30; 14:30; 15:00; 15:30; 16:00
Ước tính     N/A
Thực tế     N/A
Cất cánh     N/A
708 dặm
Nội Dung Tư Vấn:     N/A
Cửa lên máy bay theo lịch trình:     Không có    
Đến
Tp.Hồ Chí Minh(SGN)     10 Chuyến trong ngày
Theo lịch trình     08:00;08:30; 10:30;12:00; 13:30; 15:30; 16:30; 17:00; 17:30; 18:00
Ước tính     N/A
Thực tế     N/A
Hạ cánh     N/A
Thời gian bay:2 giờ 00phút
Nhận Hành Lý:     N/A



  Bảng giá vé máy  bay và thông tin chi tiết chuyến bay Hà Nội -Hồ Chí Minh:
Khởi hành    Đến    Thông tin Chuyến bay    Điểm dừng    
Thương gia Linh hoạt    
Phổ thông Linh hoạt    
Tiết kiệm linh hoạt    
Tiết kiệm    

HAN
06:00     SGN
08:00     VN 1169      Bay thẳng    

4.000.000VND 

2.560.000VND 

2.100.000VND 

1.500.000VND 

HAN
06:30     SGN
08:30     VN 1173      Bay thẳng    

4.000.000VND 

2.560.000VND 

2.100.000VND 

1.500.000VND 

HAN
08:30     SGN
10:30     VN 1175      Bay thẳng    

4.000.000VND 

2.560.000VND 

2.100.000VND 

1.500.000VND 

HAN
10:00     SGN
12:00     VN 1179      Bay thẳng    

4.000.000VND 

2.560.000VND 

2.100.000VND 

1.500.000VND 

HAN
11:30     SGN
13:30     VN 1123      Bay thẳng    

4.000.000VND 

2.560.000VND 

2.100.000VND 

1.500.000VND 

HAN
13:30     SGN
15:30     VN 1137      Bay thẳng    

4.000.000VND 

2.560.000VND 

2.100.000VND 

1.500.000VND 

HAN
14:30     SGN
16:30     VN 1139      Bay thẳng    

4.000.000VND 

2.560.000VND 

2.100.000VND 

1.500.000VND 

HAN
15:00     SGN
17:00     VN 1141      Bay thẳng    

4.000.000VND 

2.560.000VND 

2.100.000VND 

1.500.000VND 

HAN
15:30     SGN
17:30     VN 1143      Bay thẳng    

4.000.000VND 

2.560.000VND 

2.100.000VND 

1.500.000VND 

HAN
16:00     SGN
18:00     VN 773      Bay thẳng    

4.000.000VND     

2.560.000VND     

2.100.000VND             
Các giá vé máy bay này chưa bao gồm thuế và phí  và không được bảo đảm đến khi chính thức mua vé máy bay. Mỗi giá có quy định và điều kiện áp dụng tương ứng, vui lòng đọc kỹ. Hãy lưu ý loại giá vé máy bay "Siêu tiết kiệm" không được kết hợp với loại giá vé máy bay khác.

Lưu ý:

Thời gian đóng quầy làm thủ tục lên máy bay là 30 phút trước khi chuyến bay khởi hành, vì vậy bạn cần có mặt trước chuyến bay tối thiểu là 45 phút để làm thủ tục. 

Trong trường hợp thời gian bay và lịch trình bay có thay đổi theo sự điều chỉnh của hãng hàng không Việt Nam, vui lòng xem thông tin chi tiết tại hệ thống lịch trình bay của Việt Nam Airlines, hoặc gọi điện trực tiếp cho chúng tôi để có được thông tin cần thiết và chính xác nhất.

Đối với hành khách mang quốc tịch không phải là Việt Nam:
Hộ chiếu phổ thông hoặc công vụ.
Đối với hành khách là người mang quốc tịch Việt Nam:
Hộ chiếu phổ thông hoặc công vụ.
Giấy chứng minh nhân dân được làm trong khoảng nhiều nhất từ 15 năm từ hiện tại.
Giấy chứng minh, chứng nhận của các lực lượng vũ trang
Thẻ đại biểu Quốc hội việt nam.
Thẻ Đảng viên đảng cộng sản Việt Nam.
Thẻ nhà báo
Giấy phép lái xe ôtô, môtô còn thời hạn.
Thẻ kiểm soát an ninh hàng không Việt nam
Thẻ nhận dạng của các hãng hàng không Việt Nam.
Hành khách là trẻ em khi làm thủ tục đi máy bay trên các chuyến bay nội địa phải tuân theo quy định sau:
Đối với trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi phải có giấy khai sinh 
Trường hợp trẻ em dưới một tháng tuổi chưa có giấy khai sinh thì phải có giấy chứng sinh 
Đối với trẻ em được các tổ chức xã hội đưa về nuôi dưỡng phải có giấy xác nhận của tổ chức xã hội đó
Giấy tờ của hành khách sử dụng khi đi máy bay phải đảm bảo các điều kiện sau: 
Còn giá trị sử dụng
Có ảnh đóng dấu giáp lai, trừ giấy khai sinh, giấy chứng sinh của trẻ em
Giấy xác nhận có giá trị sử dụng trong thời gian 6 tháng kể từ ngày xác nhận.
Đối với trẻ em dưới 1 tuổi đi máy bay một mình trên các chuyến bay nội địa, ngoài giấy tờ theo quy định còn phải có giấy cam kết của người đại diện theo pháp luật, phải đăng ký trước và được sự chấp thuận của hàng không.
Lưu ý khi đặt vé máy bay : 

Theo qui định của hãng hàng không Viet Nam Airlines, các chuyến bay khởi hành trong ngày sẽ được đóng chuyến trước 4h khởi hành. Để Qúy khách không bị lỡ chuyến công tác hay các công việc quan trọng mà cần bay gấp trong ngày , Quý khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi theo số điện thoại: 04 85 877 865 hoặc Hotlines: 090.8894.234 - 091.66.99.045 - 090.4586.495 - 0919.815.692 để có thông tin của các chuyến bay nhanh và chính xác nhất.

Liên hệ
-------------------------
Phòng vé  VNTC Hà Nội 
Địa chỉ: 58/120 Trần Cung, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
Điện Thoại: 04 85 877 865
Website: http://www.vemaybayquamang.com
Email: vntc@vntc.net

----------

